# barbs



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

I purchased 4 tiger barbs because I wanted some schooling action in my tank. Yesterday they where acclimated into the main tank, All was good woke up this morning one of them was fat like a balloon was swimming head down and every time she tried to swim level rshe would float up like a life vest. I figured she had a swim blatter ise what do you think the problem might be? I returned her and got 3 more to total 6 barb's. But I was still wandering what might have happened to her.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You've described a late stage generalized infection, at the kidney failure stage. Were her scales standing out from her body?


----------



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes her scales was ruffled a bit.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It was dropsy, the total breakdown of the fish's ability to control liquids in its body. Usually that is a late stage fatal bacterial infection.


----------

